# Which organization is better? (Canada titles?)



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm hoping to trail sometime next year, but I'm confused as to which organization to start in. My boy is UKC and CKC registered. We are in ontario if that helps at all. I know there's NADAC and a bunch of others, if I compete at NADAC do the tittles mean the same thing as a UKC or CKC title? Any advice appreciated!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

is teh CKC for Canadian Kennel Club or Continental Kennel Club???

Don't know the area, but this one may confuse some people....

Lee


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

CKC in this case is Canadian Kennel Club. I'm in the US, so perhaps someone from Canada can answer questions about Canadian agility. I know there is also AAC (Agility Association of Canada).

I can tell you that titles are specific to each organization and a title in one organization does not usually mean the same thing as a title in a different organization. There are similarities, such as each organization having multiple levels of difficult (e.g. Novice/Beginner/Starters for the first level, Open/Advanced/Intern for the second level, Excellent/Elite/Masters/Specialist for the third level). In that respect a Novice title in one organization is similar to a Novice title in a different organization. But not exactly the same, as the course type or number of qualifying legs to achieve that title could be different.

For example, NADAC does not use a teeter. Most other organizations do. So a Standard course in NADAC (I think they call it Regular) is not the same as a Standard course in CKC partly because there is no teeter in NADAC.

NADAC is also very big on distance handling in their Chances class. I don't think it's super difficult at the Novice level, but you'll definitely have to work on distance training as you get up to Open and Elite. As well as obstacle discriminations. Their courses also tend to be more straightforward and I know course times get pretty tight as you move up in level, compared to other organizations. (I've never actually competed in NADAC and have no desire to do so, but have several students and friends who do, so my knowledge about it is mostly through them).

Which organization is "better" is really subjective depending on who you ask. Everyone has their favorite, and things they don't like. Each organization has things that they tend to emphasize (distance handling in NADAC, consistency in AKC, variety in USDAA, etc). My suggestion is try the different organizations and see which one you like.


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes CKC meaning Canadian kennel club. Is there on that would be better for beginners? Sounds like NADAC might be easier? Would they go on your dogs name even though not a CKC, UKC or AKC title?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't compete but have heard CKC is very competitive because according to the rules to qualify for an international world team you have to get at least one leg from the "official" kennel club of the country, which is the CKC in Canada. Since CKC doesn't have many agility trials compared to say, NADAC, AAC or USDAA it makes it stiff competition.

I am actually surprised that there aren't more clubs putting on agility trials. Compared to other sports they are a money maker.


----------

